

Google Images API + Google Translate API = World Images - jamalex
http://jamiealexandre.com/worldimages/
Search for something, and it is translated into a variety of languages, then these translated phrases are searched for in Google Images, restricting searches to the TLDs for each target country.
======
kuber
your work is impressive. can you show the keyword in various language in the
countries wrappers? that makes it more instinctive, i guess. and would like to
see arrows in each country wrapper allowing me to navi to more pictures. just
my two cents

~~~
jamalex
Thanks! So, it does show the translated keyword in the title of each wrapper
(right after the country name). Maybe it needs to be more obvious -- or did
you mean something else?

Yeah, allowing people to view more images would be good. Maybe just make each
row of images draggable, and load more as you drag the row to the left?

Thanks for the input!

